# Hymer B584 going to Peterborough Show



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, Are there any HymerB584's with table conversions done going to the Peterborough show.


----------



## cricketluap (Mar 29, 2010)

*peterbro show*

i am just buying a 584 from a dealer i am a caravaner converting to m/h , the hymer has a converted table done by the last owner but it looks like he had it done professionally.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi cricketluap,
Do you think you will be going to Peterborough show and if so what day, I would like to see a converted table.
Nick


----------



## cricketluap (Mar 29, 2010)

should be there late friday till sunday look out for use x reg jck would be nice to talk to talk to someone who has owned a hymer for a while as we are new to the game


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We will be going Sat or Sunday as we only live 30 mins away.
Will look out for you.
Nick


----------

